# Need help with caring for feral pigeon



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

Hi. I'm new to this forum (and also to pigeons). I'm sorry if I post this in the wrong section.

So on Tuesday, my sister and her colleagues found an injured pigeon. They took him (I'm guessing it's a male) to nearby animal hospital and the vet said one of his wings had to be amputated as the injury was too severe.

On Friday, my sis and I took the pigeon to the vet for the operation then took him home. We put him in a clean dog cage (the only thing we got) and gave him food and water. He didn't eat or drink on that day but on the next day, he ate and drank fine.

The problem is that he seems to be very scared of humans. And obviously having to give him his medication twice a day doesn't help that.

I would like to befriend him but don't know how. And would he get lonely without other pigeons around? What should I put in his cage? Hay?

Any advice on pigeon caring is appreciated!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for helping this poor bird. He will take a while to heal and should probably not be in with other birds while he is healing. As he gets better he will likely understand that you are trying to help him. Would put soft towels or newspapers in his cage. Rolled up towels make great flat perches. How is his appetite? Our beloved Phoebe flew into a fan twice breaking a wing and nearly losing her head. It took several weeks for her to heal but she became the most lovable and loving pet ever. We kept her in a large cage after she healed without other pigeons because she had internal problems related to breeding. You likely will have a friend for life if you just provide consistent kindness and are patient.


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

When my sister told me about him, I thought he had flown into a fan but there was no fan around that area. And the blood trail suggested he might have hit something in the nearby construction site. Anyway, he eats well. I feed him twice a day. Is that enough? I just cleaned his wound and I'm not sure how it looks. There's an area from the surgery that has opened, just as the vet told me it would. Also, there's blood seeping out but very little. Sometimes he falls on his wingless side. I'm worried that it might affect his healing.

On a brighter note, he seems less scared of people and very tiny bit friendlier. Or he was just really hungry.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

His balance must be affected cause of the missing wing, but he will eventually learn to cope with that. Put some newspapers in the cage (easy to clean) and a brick for him to perch on. A mirror inside the cage will help make him feel less lonely.

If you don't have cats or dogs, let him have the run of the house with the outside doors and windows closed. And at night he can sleep in his cage. Always have enough food and water available. They also like to take a bath, so once a week put down a nice big water bowl. Another favourite is spinach and raw (not salted) chopped up peanuts.

If you're worried about the wound, post a photo. A photo of his cage would be nice as well.

Enjoy your new friend.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for rescuing the bird. 
For healing up any wound, cleaning it with saline water and putting neosporin works good. Haven't your vet suggested to apply any antibiotic over the wound?


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

I have put newspaper in the cage and change it about once a day (or twice if it gets really dirty). I only give him food before I give him his medicine because one of his med must be given right after meals. But today is the last day of this particular medicine, so I will leave the food in his cage after this.

There are cats in the house so I can't let him walk around.

For his wound, the vet has prescribed Chloramphenicol 1% ointment.

Here's a picture of the cage. Will put in a mirror and something for him to perch on. I can't find a brick, would rolled up newspaper do? Or is rolled up towels (as suggested earlier) better?

And also, a pic of his wound.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This is a photo of a cage for a pigeon with pmv symptoms. Only temporarily, another 2 weeks and he's going into my aviary.

1. I've put the cage in front of a window, so that he can see other birds.
2. I've covered up one half of the cage, so that he will feel more secure.
3. I've put in a mirror.
4. I've put a piece of wood thru the bars and another piece of wood on top for him to perch on. He likes to sit there during the day.
5. Food and water on the other side, so his droppings won't fall in there.

Easy to clean, most of his droppings underneath his perch, so only pull out newspaper every morning. If you're going to keep your bird inside, he will need calcium and vit D3 added to his drinking water once a week. Sunlight thru the window is not enough for him to absorb calcium. If you can get cuttlefishbone, they like to peck at that. Also pigeongrit for digesting seeds. I'm sure you will find the above at a petshop.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice set up Marina, Thanks to share. 
Erina, You should apply as per vet's advice after cleaning the wound with saline water. 
Google how to make saline water. 
In case if you see any further infection in wound, he may need oral antibiotic from vet.


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you so much for the advice, Marina (and cwebster and kiddy). I am going to get a mirror for him this evening and try to find some wood. Should I place the perch on the cage floor or higher?

You wouldn't believe how hard it is to find products for birds over here. There is a place for that, I believe, but it's quite far from where I live. I went to several pet stores until I could find some bird food. I've actually never seen cuttlfish bone in any pet store. But I'll try to find it.

Kiddy, I've cleaned the wound with saline water and applied the ointment. He also has oral antibiotic, and multi vitamin syrup prescribed by the vet. He has a vet appointment tomorrow so I'll know for sure how his wound is healing.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Place the perch on the floor, he might have balance problems getting on it. But once he's able to jump up easily, maybe you can place another one higher up and he will start using the highest one to sleep on. They feel safe at night the higher they are from the floor.

This bird is very lucky that you found him, very few people would have gone thru all the trouble and expenses to safe a pigeon.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

erina said:


> Thank you so much for the advice, Marina (and cwebster and kiddy). I am going to get a mirror for him this evening and try to find some wood. Should I place the perch on the cage floor or higher?
> 
> You wouldn't believe how hard it is to find products for birds over here. There is a place for that, I believe, but it's quite far from where I live. I went to several pet stores until I could find some bird food. I've actually never seen cuttlfish bone in any pet store. But I'll try to find it.
> 
> Kiddy, I've cleaned the wound with saline water and applied the ointment. He also has oral antibiotic, and multi vitamin syrup prescribed by the vet. He has a vet appointment tomorrow so I'll know for sure how his wound is healing.


Same is in India, we even don't get avian vet here nor any pigeon suppliers. We use human equivalent of antibiotics for birds. 
That's great if a vet can have a look of wound again. Thanks for your care and concern. Do keep us posted


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

@Marina, the few thank yous I get from rescuing him are from this forum. Many people wondered if we would really adopt him.

@Kiddy, Many vets here only know how to vaccinate dogs and cats and treat simple problems, or at least it seems. Luckily for Cola (my sister and I just decided on a name), he was found quite close to the animal hospital that could and would treat him.

I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

erina said:


> @Marina, the few thank yous I get from rescuing him are from this forum. Many people wondered if we would really adopt him.
> 
> @Kiddy, Many vets here only know how to vaccinate dogs and cats and treat simple problems, or at least it seems. Luckily for Cola (my sister and I just decided on a name), he was found quite close to the animal hospital that could and would treat him.
> 
> I will keep you guys posted.


Nice name, Cola is really Lucky to be found near hospital and also to have you people to adopt him. Will look forward to his progress


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

So we took Cola to the vet today. The vet said the wound looked good. He has gained about 3 grams of weight. I was a bit worried as he didn't eat much yesterday but the vet said it could be due to weather change. Since the past couple of days, it has been raining and the temperature has dropped by about 5-10°C. He is still on antibiotic and is scheduled for stitch removal on Monday.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

erina said:


> So we took Cola to the vet today. The vet said the wound looked good. He has gained about 3 grams of weight. I was a bit worried as he didn't eat much yesterday but the vet said it could be due to weather change. Since the past couple of days, it has been raining and the temperature has dropped by about 5-10°C. He is still on antibiotic and is scheduled for stitch removal on Monday.


Thanks for the update. If you see him not eating today too, you can hand feed him. May be he isn't eating due to injury but he shouldn't starve. You can feed him defrosted frozen peas and corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature around 30-35 peas by opening his beak and putting one by one but be careful so he doesn't injure himself on his wound. 
Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you, kiddy, for the advice. We hand fed him yesterday and this morning. But when I checked his food bowl in the evening, he has eaten his food! 

I've relocated and redecorate his cage and he seems happier. He immediately stepped on the perch I got him. I will add another higher perch as soon as I can. I also found him looking at his reflection. I'm thinking a bigger cage would be great too.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

My pleasure  
Glad to know he is eating on his own. Hope he recovers soon. Thanks a lot for caring for him and thinking about his best possible living.


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

He is doing well. On Friday, he picked on his wound dressing and I had to redo it three times. I even made him an e-collar but he managed to remove the dressing anyway. And so I just let him be as he doesn't seem to pick on his wound. Now his wound looks great.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

That's great. I hope he will have a long and happy life with you. Maybe you can get him a mate later on.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Erina, great job!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah indeed a great job done. Thanks for the update. 
Keep us posted


----------



## erina (Sep 11, 2015)

Thank you! Took him to the vet today and she said he looked great and that he was very energetic. On the way home when we made a stop to buy food, there were pigeons around and he tried to fly (in his carrier) and join other pigeons. He stretched his neck to look at them. I could see that he wanted to be with other pigeons so much.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Poor bird, that's normal behaviour. Would be nice if you can get another pigeon (that's also unreleasable) and build them a nice aviary outside.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's sad but yes agree with Marina, if you can get him a mate he can live happily inside. Poor bird but a lucky one to find you Erina.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Erina, lucky bird! An eventual totally predator proof aviary and mate would be ideal. But for now enjoy your new friend!


----------

